# B14_Stealth - Still modding...



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Ok people, 
My last thread got closed because people got way off topic so to avoid this thread from being closed please send me a PM if you have any questions about my car. 

Here are some new pics of my interior, i think this is the first time anyone has seen my dashboard lol


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

very nice man


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

very nice!! love the colored lights on the gauges!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i like the gages. when they are on its really cool, but when the car is off everything looksa almost stock. hot


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

thanks guys :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Timbo said:


> very nice!! love the colored lights on the gauges!


everyone has those euro gaugues and i thought of doing something unique, mulit color lol


----------



## sentrafan89123 (Nov 15, 2004)

where did you get them?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

do a search on ebay you will find them


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Looks to me like ht just changed the colors of the bulbs in the back..


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> do a search on ebay you will find them


This is why the LAST thread was closed. Use PM's to talk about stuff like this.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Looks good, just as good as the exterior..We almost have the same milage. I just broke 142K today.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

finally i ordered my rims today, they are ADR Reaction, 17s. Im hoping im gonna get em within this week


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> finally i ordered my rims today, they are ADR Reaction, 17s. Im hoping im gonna get em within this week


Stick to your wheels u have now PLEZZZZZZ!!!!!!! Adr reactions are so ugly


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

no they aren't, they look like Konig Verdics, love those wheels i just couldn't aford them and ADRs look just like em. Anyway my current wheels might look good in the pictures and they look nice in person too but they are just little bit to small. Since i need new tires and i have to do alignment i decided to get the bigger rims now since the alignment is done by the size of the rim due to the fact that my car is lowered. So if i did alignment now and new tires for my 15s i would have go back and do alignment again on the new wheels. Trying to save money and time here.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)




----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

lookin good!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn you, here comes another 10-page thread 

someone needs a 200sx gauge cluster swap


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


>


dont tell me no they arent, i kno exactly how they look and in my opinion and in many other opinions they are the ugliest rims u can put on ur car.... big big big big mistake in my opinion... there fast and the furious rims loloolloll welcome to rice world


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Ksilvia8 said:


> dont tell me no they arent, i kno exactly how they look and in my opinion and in many other opinions they are the ugliest rims u can put on ur car.... big big big big mistake in my opinion... there fast and the furious rims loloolloll welcome to rice world


 STICKY: COMMENTS TOWARDS MEMBERS' RIDES 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

For those making comments towards other members' pictures, PLEASE do your best to make them encouraging... not discouraging. If you have a personal distaste in a member's particular choice in performance product, body kit, wing, wheel, console trim, whatever... try and keep it for private messages (PMs) or email.




Someone did not read the sticky


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> STICKY: COMMENTS TOWARDS MEMBERS' RIDES
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


somebody isnt a mod, but still acting like he is, let the mods deal with it bro.. not u


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Ksilvia8 said:


> somebody isnt a mod, but still acting like he is, let the mods deal with it bro.. not u


well it ain't your car so you really dont have any say in what i CAN and CANNOT put on my car. And DO NOT tell me that they are ugly because i have my own opinion on them.

Plus ive seen a 200sx with similar rims and they looked hot.
You probobly rollin on 13s LOL!


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

-edited for negative and rude comments-


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

*spelling/punctuation > you*

-sorry Tom had to take it out-


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Ksilvia8 said:


> dont be mad just cuz u cant take an opinion u doushe. and actually i have 16" volk te37's on my car, i could say ur car is crap compared to mine <-- i sorta just did but i wont... and i also kno i would smoke u at the "track" anyday, so dont try to talk shit bout stuff u dont kno


hmm it sounds like someone has a case of inflamed ego to counter his shrinking phallus. just because you have money and can afford a 240 with a DET dosent make you SHIT!............so back down bud, i dont think he EVER said he would smoke you! that right there is a rice comment. :thumbdwn: 

i still love your ride stealth :thumbup: *(NENT what!)*

^^^^^haha nice irontom

if your going to use douche in an insult..........spell it right next time :thumbup:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Ksilvia8 said:


> somebody isnt a mod, but still acting like he is, let the mods deal with it bro.. not u


No he isn't a MOD, BUT I AM!! I don't care if there isn't a mod around or not. Keep the negative comments to yourself. If you can't say something nice.....

DON'T SAY ANYTHING AT ALL!!!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Ksilvia8 said:


> dont tell me no they arent, i kno exactly how they look and in my opinion and in many other opinions they are the ugliest rims u can put on ur car.... big big big big mistake in my opinion... there fast and the furious rims loloolloll welcome to rice world


They are YOUR opinions, but if you are going to constantly bash and make negative comments, DON'T POST!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Thanks Timbo, guys try to avoid arguing.. i respond like once or twice but after that i just ingore the comments. If people wanna act like children, and that person KNOWS who i am talking about (dont wanna mention names) then let them do it all by themsleves dont encourage them, otherwise my thread is gonna get closed again


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

I had the same wheels on my car untill yesterday (Tuesday). They were not ADR's though and I had them in a graphite grey. I loved them cause they were the closest thing you could get to the R-34 wheel look. I do really like the ones you have in your pics though.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nice, can't wait to get the rims


----------



## chili (Oct 17, 2004)

wow that cool lookin, what all do those gauges moniter?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

chili said:


> wow that cool lookin, what all do those gauges moniter?


he ones on the pod monitor air/fuel, volts & a tach


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

nice gauges man :thumbup:


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

nevermind -


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

guitargoddess85 said:


> nice gauges man :thumbup:


thanks man


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

i like the gauges.............ALWAYS been a sucker for gauges


----------



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> thanks man


welcome, keep up the bitchin work


----------



## 95seRguy (Oct 4, 2004)

i've said it before and i'll say it again. Your car is sick! when you get those rims are you gonna leave them that color or paint them?.... also i second the 200sx gauge swap idea. keep up the good work dude.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

95seRguy said:


> i've said it before and i'll say it again. Your car is sick! when you get those rims are you gonna leave them that color or paint them?.... also i second the 200sx gauge swap idea. keep up the good work dude.


thanks,
just to let u know those aren't 200sx gaugues, they are just the stock ones, but i think he was talking about the gauge pod. 
The rims..whenever i get them.. been a week and I still didn't get charged for them nor got any replys to my emails to the company... im gonna leave silver


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

lookie lookie 
new rims 
17s


















































































i had dust on my camera lense and i didn't notice it when i took the pics so like the pic above has small white dots, sorry bout that


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

someone needs some new brakes and a grille.


----------



## 95seRguy (Oct 4, 2004)

those are really nice rims man. I agree, you should upgrade your brakes next.... but i like the 95 grille. keep up the good work!


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

damn thats sweet, where abouts in jersey are you, i live down the street from Willie P (William Paterson Univ.)

are you gonna keep the body kit, or are you gonna go with the syndicate lip kit?


yea 100 posts, whippee me, and it only took me like 15months to do it :cheers:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> someone needs some new brakes and a grille.


ill probobly get the sloted brakes but im still not sure agbout the grille. Was thinking about the infinity grill..but im not the biggest fan of it.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

get the AD22 and rear discs, it's a very good setup.

IMO, the grille jus doesn't have any personality and it doesn't go with the bumper/headlight combo, IMO.


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

Those are some nice rims! Can I have them to put on MY B14?!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Beltane70 said:


> Those are some nice rims! Can I have them to put on MY B14?!


haha, first i think u would have to drop your ride


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> get the AD22 and rear discs, it's a very good setup.
> 
> IMO, the grille jus doesn't have any personality and it doesn't go with the bumper/headlight combo, IMO.


how about the SYNDICATE KUSTOMS grill the firberglass or the carbonfiber?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> how about the SYNDICATE KUSTOMS grill the firberglass or the carbonfiber?


I once ya already what to do. Either buy my hood, or get a CF hood and get the CF grill and your straight.


Looks good.


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

just wondering, what suspension stuff/mods do you have? i saw a sprint sticker and a tein sticker...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

oh yeah, forgot about the Sprint stickers, gotta take them off. I used to have Spring springs 2" drop all around with stock shocks/struts . I replaced that with
Tein S.Tech lowering springs 2.5" drop in the front and 1.1" in the rear with KYB AGX shocks/struts all around.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i just realized something, if i put the fender flares (rest of the GTR kit) that would mean i have to remove my side markers and therefore ill endup with a hole.
Another choice is to go to a shop and get the holes filled...but thats too expensive.
Damn it , i really wanted the flares


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> i just realized something, if i put the fender flares (rest of the GTR kit) that would mean i have to remove my side markers and therefore ill endup with a hole.
> Another choice is to go to a shop and get the holes filled...but thats too expensive.
> Damn it , i really wanted the flares


Thats funny, I was just looking at your car in the "show me your rims" and I was looking at the side marker light and was thinking that


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

just fill in the holes yourself pussy haha jk


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

or trim the fender flares a bit to fit around the sidemarkers, it's jus a tiny little notch prolly.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

yeah probobly i gotta find out how wide are the GTR fender flares


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

finally its snowing here in NJ 
its only been snowing for like 3 hours (its 3AM right now) , me being me i took my car to the local supermarket's parking lot and did few donuts etc...
i took few pics before i went and after lol
yes i know i have no life, but oh well

few pics of my car parked in front of the house before...



















and few pics after ...


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

thats nothin .....my car had snow stuck on the rocker panels from the front fender to the back fender , the wheel wells were completely filled except where the wheel was. i wish i woulda took pics.....but now that the snow has melted the entire side of my car is white.....from salt


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

RBI*04 said:


> thats nothin .....my car had snow stuck on the rocker panels from the front fender to the back fender , the wheel wells were completely filled except where the wheel was. i wish i woulda took pics.....but now that the snow has melted the entire side of my car is white.....from salt


is the car lowered tho?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> is the car lowered tho?


his car nooooooooo 4x4


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

haha
when the car is lowered with a kit you are plowing and stuff instead of just collecting the snow.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> haha
> when the car is lowered with a kit you are plowing and stuff instead of just collecting the snow.


If I had a kit, my car would not be out!


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> haha
> when the car is lowered with a kit you are plowing and stuff instead of just collecting the snow.


yea, but it works out good, all the snow piles up in front of the radiator and drops the water temp by over 75 degrees 


















j/k


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> If I had a kit, my car would not be out!


lots of respect is earned by actually driving a nice car, i hate when people over-baby their cars....theres no reason to be manic-impulsive about it (or whatever the word is )


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

If I lived in the snowy areas, my car would be in the garage or storage and I'd have my own 4WD winter beater. Thank god I live in FL.

OT
My sister came down from NY today and it was a clear day out. We went down to the beach b/c she hasn't seen a beach sunset in years. So We went down there, wind was blowing like hell, and I was freezing my ass off in my sweater and pants. It was only in the 50s, LOL. I can never imagine anywhere below 20* b/c I've NEVER been in weather below 20*


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

when i lower my car i am buying coilovers for that very reason. in the winter i can raise it back up! and since i will never kit my car (dont see the point in spending that much money) i wont have any problems...........unless i have a big break kit  then i will have some stupid 16+ inch snow tires that will blow :thumbdwn: ......................................rollin on 14s :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> when i lower my car i am buying coilovers for that very reason. in the winter i can raise it back up! and since i will never kit my car (dont see the point in spending that much money) i wont have any problems...........unless i have a big break kit  then i will have some stupid 16+ inch snow tires that will blow :thumbdwn: ......................................rollin on 14s :thumbup:


to tell you the thruth.. i think B14 Sentras are ugly..stock, the bumpers suck etc. As i had no money for a new car i just kept putting stufff onto mine, and after i put the kit on the car...i think it makes the car look so much damn better. I will never get rid of the kit it makes the car so damn unique. Even Civics with kits dont have that clean look like B14 sentras/200sx with kits do.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i <3 your kit
its one of very few i would even consider getting


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

thanks
the reason why i got it cause its not very ricy and it not fiberglass


----------



## Tdizzle412 (Dec 6, 2004)

I love your car, its awesome..The gtr kit..You ever have problems smacking it off of things speed bumps etc. I want to get that kit so bad, but I dunno if i can considering the clearance.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Tdizzle412 said:


> I love your car, its awesome..The gtr kit..You ever have problems smacking it off of things speed bumps etc. I want to get that kit so bad, but I dunno if i can considering the clearance.


he has his car lowerd about 2 inches in the front too  
hey you live in PA! have you been to nent yet? if not check out my sig


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Tdizzle412 said:


> I love your car, its awesome..The gtr kit..You ever have problems smacking it off of things speed bumps etc. I want to get that kit so bad, but I dunno if i can considering the clearance.


thanks man, yeah the clearance isn't that great but i love a look and feel of a lowered car



1.6pete said:


> he has his car lowerd about 2 inches in the front too
> hey you live in PA! have you been to nent yet? if not check out my sig


its actually dropped 2.5" in the front and 1.1" in the rear


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ay. i didnt know exactly how low but i knew the whereabouts. but most people dont normally lower their b14's that much so speed bumps wouldnt bee as bad. :thumbup: .............i do like the wedge look tho :cheers: lower in front is allways a + in my book


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

and handles like shes on rails


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

actually the handling is pretty good. I got AGXs so i can set how stiff i want them, the body roll is minimal and it handles a lot better than stock.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> actually the handling is pretty good. I got AGXs so i can set how stiff i want them, the body roll is minimal and it handles a lot better than stock.


I know i got the same set up +some other goodies


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

in winter its weird tho, cause i guess its cold outside and a little bit bouncy so i had to re-adjust the shocks. IMO the car drove much better on 15s than on 17s. Even tho 17s look much better.. and handles better... its more bouncy sometimes and you can hear more of the impact when hitting shit on the road.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I dont have any problem, the tires are kinda loud but thats what the system is for


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

thats what my system is for too lol
without it on, you can hear all those small rocks and crap off the road hitting the bottom of the car


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

so i finally got my grill and painted it.
kinda sucks cause i forgot to tell the shop to sand it before they paint it..oh well , they painted it for free lol. Ill probobly end up redoing it summer time or something, its kinca too cold outside to try to paint it.

Here are some pics of it sitting on my shelf lol


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Dang, not even a test fit to see what it looks like . if i had something like that, id pop it on just to see what it looks like mang. 

looks awsome though, just dont let it collect TOO much dust .


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

how hard was it to install the A pillar pod and the gages?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> Dang, not even a test fit to see what it looks like . if i had something like that, id pop it on just to see what it looks like mang.
> 
> looks awsome though, just dont let it collect TOO much dust .


its hard to do a test fit. It doesn't have any mounting points whatsoever. No clips ..nothing  So i gotta figure out how to mount it myself


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

heh, that makes it a bit more challenging eh?  still gonna look good when its done.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Marius said:


> how hard was it to install the A pillar pod and the gages?


it was pretty easy


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> heh, that makes it a bit more challenging eh?  still gonna look good when its done.


i hope so.
when ill instlal it , ill post pics.
my domain name stopped working so not gonna be able to post pics till its back up, sucks


----------

